# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Një poezi për Kosovën, 1999 - Yves Simon

## oiseau en vol

Kjo teme eshte thjesht per te sjelle nje poezi (qe mua me preku shume) te Yves Simon, muzikant, poet dhe romancier francez. Kjo poezi u kushtohet ngjarjeve te 1999-es.

Ajo eshte publikuar ne _Le Monde_, 17 prill 1999, f. 17
(E gjeta ndersa po hulumtoja ne pirgun e stermadh te fotokopjeve mbi Kosoven)

*Yves Simon*
(1999)

_Vallë kështu është që shekulli mbyllet,
ne të ulur
duke shikuar ekranet tona
një popull të çoroditur,
sëmundjen e luftës ndër sy ?
një turmë,
mijëra,
fytyrat e tyre të ngjeshura
pas xhamave të trenave,
të pritur në Bllacë
nga ushtarakë
me duar në dorashka
si kirurgë,
gojën të mbuluar
me maska të bardha.
Nga çfarë virusi
trupat kosovarë
janë pushtuar vallë ?
Nga cila pestë
kemi frikë
për që një fyerje kështu
tu përplaset në fytyrë ?

Vallë kështu është që shekulli mbyllet,
ne të ulur
duke shikuar
dëbimin e fytyrave ?
në Kukës  hyrja e Shqipërisë 
të mbaruar për gjithçka,
robër
moskuptimi,
dëshpërimi,
njëlloj sikur asgjë
të mos mundej më tu thuhej,
një lutje,
një premtim,
njëlloj sikur asgjë
të mos mundej më tu jepej,
një buzëqeshje,
një fjalë,
ato ecin
përtej rraskapitjes,
me familje, me fshatra,
fytyrat e tyre të shkatërruara,
pothuaj në çnjerëzim.

Vallë kështu është që shekulli mbyllet
në Prishtinë
në Pejë
në Prizren
atje nga ku ato ikin,
të zhveshur nga e ardhmja,
identitetet e tyre
të shkelura nga çizmet
e atyre që i kanë poshtëruar.
Nuk do të mbetet tjetër
përveçse zëri
i kujtesës së tyre
për tu deklaruar
një ditë, më vonë,
autoriteteve të botës :
unë kam lindur më
unë kam lindur në
unë quhem
unë jetoja në Kosovë,
në pranverën 1999._

Perkthyer nga zogu ne fluturim

----------


## Eagle

te lumte zogu...ke  bere nje pune te bukur!

----------


## Michigan2005

bravo oiseau

----------


## oiseau en vol

Kjo poezi u kushtohet t&#235; mbijetuarve t&#235; kampeve naziste t&#235; shfarosjes. E kam postuar k&#235;tu duke menduar q&#235; n&#235; mos drejtp&#235;rdrejt, t&#235; pakt&#235;n t&#235;rthorazi lidhet me ngjarjet e jetuara nga populli shqiptar i Kosov&#235;s.

Charlotte Delbo

*Lutje p&#235;r t&#235; gjall&#235;t p&#235;r tu falur atyre t&#235; qenurit gjall&#235;*

_Ju q&#235; kaloni
t&#235; veshur mir&#235; me t&#235; gjith&#235; muskujt tuaj
nj&#235; veshje q&#235; ju shkon kaq mir&#235;
q&#235; ju shkon keq
q&#235; ju shkon pak a shum&#235;
ju q&#235; kaloni
t&#235; frym&#235;zuar nga nj&#235; jet&#235; e vrullshme n&#235; arteret
dhe t&#235; ngjitur mir&#235; pas skeletit
me nj&#235; hap t&#235; leht&#235; sportiv t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;
t&#235; qeshur buz&#235;varur, ju jeni t&#235; bukur
kaq ska r&#235;nd&#235;si kush
kaq cilido gjithkush
t&#235; ndrysh&#235;m
me k&#235;t&#235; jet&#235; q&#235; ju pengon
t&#235; ndjeni gjoksin tuaj q&#235; ndjek k&#235;mb&#235;n
dor&#235;n tuaj n&#235; kapele
dor&#235;n tuaj n&#235; zem&#235;r
kup&#235;n e gjurit q&#235; l&#235;viz but&#235;sisht
qysh t'ua falim juve t&#235; qenurit gjall&#235;…

Ju q&#235; kaloni
t&#235; veshur mir&#235; me t&#235; gjith&#235; muskujt tuaj
qysh t’ju falim
ato kan&#235; vdekur t&#235; gjith&#235;
ju kaloni dhe pini n&#235;p&#235;r veranda
ju jeni t&#235; lumtur ajo ju do
pak i m&#235;rzitur halle parash
qysh qysh
t'ua falim juve t&#235; qenurit gjall&#235;
qysh qysh
do ta b&#235;ni veten p&#235;r tu falur
nga ata atje q&#235; kan&#235; vdekur
p&#235;r q&#235; ju t&#235; kaloni
t&#235; veshur mir&#235; me t&#235; gjith&#235; muskujt tuaj
q&#235; ju t&#235; pini n&#235;p&#235;r veranda
q&#235; ju t&#235; jeni m&#235; t&#235; rinj &#231;do pranver&#235;
Ju lutem
b&#235;ni di&#231;ka
m&#235;soni nj&#235; hap
nj&#235; valle
di&#231;ka q&#235; ju justifikon
q&#235; ju jep t&#235; drejt&#235;n
p&#235;r t&#235; qen&#235; veshur me l&#235;kur&#235;n dhe qimet tuaja
m&#235;soni t&#235; ecni dhe t&#235; qeshni
sepse do t&#235; ishte nj&#235; marr&#235;zi
tekefundit
q&#235; aq shum&#235; t&#235; ken&#235; vdekur
dhe ju t&#235; jetoni pa b&#235;r&#235; asgj&#235; me jet&#235;n tuaj_.


P&#235;rkthyer nga oiseau en vol

----------


## alto_sicila

OISEAU ,
a mund ta shoh origjinalin,te lutem,se nuk po e gjej dot.
                flm

----------


## alto_sicila

mendova ne poezine per KOSOVEN.

----------


## oiseau en vol

> OISEAU ,
> a mund ta shoh origjinalin,te lutem,se nuk po e gjej dot.
>                 flm


Zonjushe, poema me siper eshte me referenca te plota, pa ia fshehur askujt. Meqe banoni ne France, ju mund te abonoheni ne _Le Monde_ per 6 euro/muaj, dhe aty te kerkoni arkivat.

Ju pershendes.

----------


## Jonathan

*Errata corrige*





> Nga cila pest&#235;
> kemi frik&#235;
> p&#235;r q&#235; nj&#235; fyerje k&#235;shtu
> tu p&#235;rplaset n&#235; fytyr&#235; ?


Un&#235; k&#235;t&#235; pjes&#235; q&#235; si duket stonon i &#231;ik&#235; do e kisha p&#235;rkthyer k&#235;shtu:

Nga cila murtaj&#235;
kemi frik&#235;
q&#235; nj&#235; fyerje k&#235;shtu
tu p&#235;rplaset ne fytyr&#235;?

Pjesa tjet&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rkthyer Nob&#235;l fare!P&#235;rg&#235;zimet e mia  Zog...

----------


## alto_sicila

> Zonjushe, poema me siper eshte me referenca te plota, pa ia fshehur askujt. Meqe banoni ne France, ju mund te abonoheni ne _Le Monde_ per 6 euro/muaj, dhe aty te kerkoni arkivat.
> 
> Ju pershendes.


ndoshta me keqkuptove,oiseau ,por une isha ne faqen e Y.S. dhe nuk e gjeta dot poezine.Nuk pata ndonje qellim tjeter.
SIDOQOFTE FALEMNDERIT                  ALTA

----------


## oiseau en vol

Alta, per shkak te ngarkeses se madhe, poezia eshte sjellur ketu ne tre pjese qe u pergjigjen tre strofave te saj. Dhe me falni per vonesen.

Jonathan, falemnderit per fjalet e mira. Duhet thene se nuk kam asnje ambicje ne fushen e perkthimit. Thjesht per qejfin tim, me pelqeu dhe e solla. Gjithashtu verejtja jote me duket me vend.

Ju falenderoj qe te dyve.

Le Monde, 17 prill 1999, faqe 17

----------


## alto_sicila

Falemnderit Shume ,oiseau!

----------

